# Taylor made



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Not been on here for a while been busy. What the hype about taylor made ?. Is it the new infiniti lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

lol.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

I imagine nothing will replace Infiniti on UKM..

I'll let you know about TM in a few weeks/months.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Was guna say infiniti isn't to bad the white cap was under dosed (fakers lol). but the blue cap seem good no pip. Not long come off the eq test 500 @ 1.5ml Now cruising on gsl. Pharma will always be the best but your more likely to get burnt.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

daztheman86 said:


> Was guna say infiniti isn't to bad the white cap was under dosed (fakers lol). but the blue cap seem good no pip. Not long come off the eq test 500 @ 1.5ml Now cruising on gsl. Pharma will always be the best but your more likely to get burnt.


 Same as @Bignath4607if you have any doubts from your original post just avoid them if thats what you think. I've never used either personally as I never heard of either anywhere until on here.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Haven't really seen a massive 'hype' over it? Maybe a handful of threads in the last couple of weeks. But yeah, it's a fairly new lab, I've seen a few people on here say they're using it, from memory myself, BoomTime, Bignath4607, zyphy and Tren's Physique. I've been using the Test E, Tren A and Mast P for about 5 weeks and it's been good, I'm up 15.6 lbs so far.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Colin said:


> Not sure, however I have never heard of Infiniti or Taylor Made before only off this forum.
> 
> Thats not to say they don't contain whats on the label like most other labs as they more than likely
> 
> ...


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Well mate, they're a UK lab. The "hype" is not just on UKM, as they're sold a lot in Italy too from what I know.

And northern Europe, but I doubt you'll be able to read the reviews in Italian or Swedish lol.

They're simply bang on and cheaper than other labs.That's what causes the "hype" IMO. So far I'm happy as I don't swim in pool of golds to afford pharma and also risk to get burnt with fakes.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

daztheman86 said:


> Not been on here for a while been busy. What the hype about taylor made ?. Is it the new infiniti lol


 Running their mast now and loving it.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Tren's physique said:


> Well mate, they're a UK lab. The "hype" is not just on UKM, as they're sold a lot in Italy too from what I know.
> 
> And northern Europe, but I doubt you'll be able to read the reviews in Italian or Swedish lol.
> 
> They're simply bang on and cheaper than other labs.That's what causes the "hype" IMO. So far I'm happy as I don't swim in pool of golds to afford pharma and also risk to get burnt with fakes.


 been doing a little digging my self & you're right in what you say


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

gymfreak2010 said:


> been doing a little digging my self & you're right in what you say


 I will get some and put a review up...


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Running their mast now and loving it.


 I thought you was a rohm and NP guy when did u start TM?


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Tren's physique said:


> Well mate, they're a UK lab. The "hype" is not just on UKM, as they're sold a lot in Italy too from what I know.
> 
> And northern Europe, but I doubt you'll be able to read the reviews in Italian or Swedish lol.
> 
> They're simply bang on and cheaper than other labs.That'st causes the "hype" IMO. So far I'm happy as I don't swim in pool of golds to afford pharma and also risk to get burnt with fakes.


 Prices look to have gone up already!


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

MrLulz said:


> Prices look to have gone up already!


 Don't know mate tbh... Not for me at least.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> Well mate, they're a UK lab. The "hype" is not just on UKM, as they're sold a lot in Italy too from what I know.
> 
> And northern Europe, but I doubt you'll be able to read the reviews in Italian or Swedish lol.
> 
> They're simply bang on and cheaper than other labs.That'st causes the "hype" IMO. So far I'm happy as I don't swim in pool of golds to afford pharma and also risk to get burnt with fakes.


 Show me the swedish reviews


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Well mate, they're a UK lab. The "hype" is not just on UKM, as they're sold a lot in Italy too from what I know.
> 
> *And northern Europe, but I doubt you'll be able to read the reviews in Italian or Swedish lol.*
> 
> They're simply bang on and cheaper than other labs.That'st causes the "hype" IMO. So far I'm happy as I don't swim in pool of golds to afford pharma and also risk to get burnt with fakes.


 Where are the reviews in italian or swedish or Northern Europe?

As when Taylor Made is mentioned you seem to be on every thread, and I believe you say your doing a review on them as well and you say your linked to the owner?


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Prices are cheaper for me but the quality I'm not sure of !!..will report back in a few weeks.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

daztheman86 said:


> Prices are cheaper for me but the quality I'm not sure of !!..will report back in a few weeks.


 Quality may well be fine.

I think what alot of people are figuring out is the logo, the colours, the boxes are all very very similar to Infiniti, in line with infiniti dying out recently also. As well as Infiniti or Taylormade not being heard really from anywhere other than this forum.

To be honest most of the labs I have used aren't heard of on this forum and the one I'm using now only a handful on here I think use it if that.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> I thought you was a rohm and NP guy when did u start TM?


 3 weeks ago


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Colin said:


> Quality may well be fine.
> 
> I think what alot of people are figuring out is the logo, the colours, the boxes are all very very similar to Infiniti, in line with infiniti dying out recently also. As well as Infiniti or Taylormade not being heard really from anywhere other than this forum.
> 
> To be honest most of the labs I have used aren't heard of on this forum and the one I'm using now only a handful on here I think use it if that.


 What you using bud ?.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Colin said:


> Androgen Pharmaceuticals. As far as I'm aware there is only one source selling it, but I'm not sure.
> 
> The only reason I found out about it was because a Local WBFF Pro is using it and 2 people who competed in NABBA recently used it for their prep, so as i was going back on I decided to use it.
> 
> I have used sphinx before with good results, but I used it long before it was even well known on here.


 Not herd of them as long as it works no pip and dont break the bank it's all good.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Tried ordering some TM stuff. Made payment and heard nothing so far, no delivery and no response, not looking good so far.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Stevie909 said:


> Tried ordering some TM stuff. Made payment and heard nothing so far, no delivery and no response, not looking good so far.


 Hm. When did you pay?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stevie909 said:


> Tried ordering some TM stuff. Made payment and heard nothing so far, no delivery and no response, not looking good so far.


 From a website?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Stevie909 said:


> Tried ordering some TM stuff. Made payment and heard nothing so far, no delivery and no response, not looking good so far.


 Already..... lol

Best S


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Drogon said:


> Hm. When did you pay?


 Friday mate.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Not looking good lol


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Stevie909 said:


> Friday mate.


 You should have got them to send a pic of products next to a spoon before you paid


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I ordered some for shits and giggles to see what al the fuss is about. Said it's being posted Friday and will arrive on Saturday.

If it is not delivered by next week and have not heard anything will update. They seemed very professional where I have communicated with them though.....


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I ordered some for shits and giggles to see what al the fuss is about. Said it's being posted Friday and will arrive on Saturday.
> 
> If it is not delivered by next week and have not heard anything will update. They seemed very professional where I have communicated with them though.....


 Exactly what I'm doing. I can get hold of most ugl but I do like a shiny new package


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Where do people find random labs

Noones offering me random cheap drugs!


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

great set of irons but drivers are a bit iffy


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

daztheman86 said:


> Exactly what I'm doing. I can get hold of most ugl but I do like a shiny new package


 Pretty much, it's cheap also, so if it comes through I'll get a bulk order and stash it............ If not they will be named and shamed..... everybody must be aware of the site by now, I'll give them up to a week. To give them credit though they do seem legit and were very respondent and professional when I spoke to them. We shall see........


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

RUDESTEW said:


> great set of irons but drivers are a bit iffy


 Nothing wrong with the 910d3 range cracking woods


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Where do people find random labs
> 
> Noones offering me random cheap drugs!


 It's not one person in particular, it's the source that's cheap.......


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Stevie909 said:


> Tried ordering some TM stuff. Made payment and heard nothing so far, no delivery and no response, not looking good so far.


 Their customer service is good mate ime. They Sent my order to the wrong address and chucked in a free vial of test for the hassle.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Stevie909 said:


> Tried ordering some TM stuff. Made payment and heard nothing so far, no delivery and no response, not looking good so far.


 Have you emailed them and asked what's going on? I've had 2 deliveries from them so far and both have arrived next day.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Anyways who ever the main source is should send me some free stuff !.. I feel I've put them on the radar.


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Made one order and arrived next day as well.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

I sorted out there submission to a well known review site, and the guy I dealt with was very good.

My stuff was confirmed as being sent tomorrow, so hopefully will arrive Saturday. Will update, looking forward to try their anavar.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Have you emailed them and asked what's going on? I've had 2 deliveries from them so far and both have arrived next day.


 Mine have not arrived next day, but they were specific with delivery dates and I rate their customer service. Personally I think they will come through, they look to be good IMO......


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> I sorted out there submission to a well known review site, and the guy I dealt with was very good.
> 
> My stuff was confirmed as being sent tomorrow, so hopefully will arrive Saturday. Will update, looking forward to try their anavar.


 Exactly what I ordered........


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Exactly what I ordered........


 Lets hope it does the trick, I suspect it will be good.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Lets hope it does the trick, I suspect it will be good.


 Same, I am assuming they will be good. As stated, if it turns out to be decent I will be placing a bulk order with them, no doubt.


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

I ordered some test E yesterday, I got a email saying it would be posted out Friday. I should get it Saturday.

We we will see !!!!!!


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Bignath4607 said:


> That's unfortunate where from all mine comes next day


 Direct mate.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Bignath4607 said:


> Hmm must be a slight hiccup been the quickest I've used for sure


 Hope so mate, was quite looking forward to it. I'll give it till end of day and email again, see what score is.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

I also put an order in on wed they said will be sent out Friday and expect on sat


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I too, have ordered from them. The guy told me he has shipped to the States about 10 times this week. He told me I would get a tracking number on Friday and that he has not lost a shipment to the States yet. Time will tell.

Now, for the rest of you, it's all bunk, no good shite, so please stop ordering immediately, especially the Test and Anavar


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Looks like they are simply just going to post everything on the same day....... makes sense. Everybody here has a Saturday delivery estimate practically..... LOL


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

My stuff is also being sent on Friday. So be the sound of it they send every order out on Friday rather than taking multiple trips to the post office throughout the week.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I've folded to peer pressure and that fact I love new labs and shiny boxes! Ordered a few mast p, tren a, test e, and anavar, hope it's as good as I'm hearing! Seems a good site, and well priced, will keep people updated


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

My mast is coming Friday for Saturday delivery also. It makes sense to send everuthing on one day. So long as they set they expectation with the customer, which they do. So all good for me.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Woah woah, hold the phone. Turns out delivery was attempted and red card was left, will pick up tomorrow. Ive gotten the wrong end of the stick as per, my bad.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been told mines going out Friday for sat , very speedy service! Let's hope it's all good


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Tren's physique said:


> Don't know mate tbh... Not for me at least.





Tren's physique said:


> Don't know mate tbh... Not for me at least.


 Maybe I'm mistaken. Just remember looking and thinking it was cheap enough to spend a few hundred on despite already having maybe 20 vials of various gear. Last time I looked I was less tempted.



mrwright said:


> Where do people find random labs
> 
> Noones offering me random cheap drugs!


 I had no issues finding what looks like the lab direct using Google.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone tried the Deca?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

mrwright said:


> Anyone tried the Deca?


 Bound to be.. I'm sure someone will pipe up to say how amazing it is pretty soon.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

tempted to try some winstrol from them. Doubt anyone has tried it yet?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

H_JM_S said:


> tempted to try some winstrol from them. Doubt anyone has tried it yet?


 I doubt anybody will be able to give any legitimate feedback on the orals yet as they only started doing them within the last week. Give it a few weeks and you'll be able to get some proper opinions.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Is it me or is site been down since last night?


 Seems fine to me mate.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Just picked up my bits this morning, looks good, dunno if I'll be able to wait 6 weeks to use them!


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

No actual source for this, only a site which looks direct... What i've learn't in the past though.. Never trust a "direct" looking site


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

jacksong said:


> No actual source for this, only a site which looks direct... What i've learn't in the past though.. Never trust a "direct" looking site


 Worth a pop for a few quid considering the price IMO......


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Stevie909 said:


> Just picked up my bits this morning, looks good, dunno if I'll be able to wait 6 weeks to use them!
> 
> View attachment 125734


 That Tren looks delicious!

Using the Mast now, you wont be disappointed!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

jacksong said:


> No actual source for this, only a site which looks direct... What i've learn't in the past though.. Never trust a "direct" looking site


 All of mine was ordered direct, I and many on this thread/forum have also had no issues and all ordered direct.

It makes me feel more comfortable to be honest.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Stevie909 said:


> Just picked up my bits this morning, looks good, dunno if I'll be able to wait 6 weeks to use them!
> 
> View attachment 125734


 When did you order that mate ?. Thought everyone's delivery was Saturday. How long it takes to get to you ?. Ta daz


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

daztheman86 said:


> When did you order that mate ?. Thought everyone's delivery was Saturday. How long it takes to get to you ?. Ta daz


 Last Friday mate, but it was a bank holiday at the start of the week so that's why it took a wee bit longer.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Stevie909 said:


> Last Friday mate, but it was a bank holiday at the start of the week so that's why it took a wee bit longer.


 Cool beans


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Stevie909 said:


> Just picked up my bits this morning, looks good, dunno if I'll be able to wait 6 weeks to use them!
> 
> View attachment 125734


 They defo look the part.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Bound to be.. I'm sure someone will pipe up to say how amazing it is pretty soon.


 Amazing stuff

Never used it myself lol

Best S


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Bound to be.. I'm sure someone will pipe up to say how amazing it is pretty soon.


 Amazing stuff

Never used it myself lol

Best S


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Very shiny and seem to be the pushed lab at the minute from what i've read on here. Suppose they'll be the same as others labs that pop up if there reliable.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> Amazing stuff
> 
> Never used it myself lol
> 
> Best S


 I ordered some var from them. might use it in a cut at some point.... :lol:

if it's good though I'll place a bulk order and play it by ear from there.

Could be good, could be s**t, interesting to find out none the less considering its popped up in a matter of days and suddenly everybody wants some, the main draw to it for me is the price......


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I ordered some var from them. might use it in a cut at some point.... :lol:
> 
> if it's good though I'll place a bulk order and play it by ear from there.
> 
> Could be good, could be s**t, interesting to find out none the less considering its popped up in a matter of days and suddenly everybody wants some, the main draw to it for me is the price......


 I'll be labmaxing the var next week.


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

It does seem to have become VERY popular haha.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Drogon said:


> I'll be labmaxing the var next week.


 Perfect, won't be using it for a while so if you post results you mind tagging me? It would be appreciated.........


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Umm - I've actually used (and paid for the proucts and they were good).

I have no doubt some samples/discounts have been handed out. But the logic fail I see here (with the critism) is that by promoting something on an open forum, as soon as someone gets dunk rubbish they can easily say. So let's assume the samples are great - and the product isn't. It will quickly be known. That's not a very good business practise. This would be the last place I'd be promoting a junk product.

But then who knows. Will be interesting to see the var labmax tests. @Drogon please will you share them? If it's crap then I'll be dissapointed. i havn't ordered any orals and don't plan on doing so. But the tren ace was great. Like super potent. I had to lower my dose. I emailed and asked if it was overdosed and the guy said it was just dosed properly. But it was definitely strong.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

sammym said:


> Umm - I've actually used (and paid for the proucts and they were good).
> 
> I have no doubt some samples/discounts have been handed out. But the logic fail I see here (with the critism) is that by promoting something on an open forum, as soon as someone gets dunk rubbish they can easily say. So let's assume the samples are great - and the product isn't. It will quickly be known. That's not a very good business practise. This would be the last place I'd be promoting a junk product.
> 
> But then who knows. Will be interesting to see the var labmax tests. @Drogon please will you share them? If it's crap then I'll be dissapointed. i havn't ordered any orals and don't plan on doing so. But the tren ace was great. Like super potent. I had to lower my dose. I emailed and asked if it was overdosed and the guy said it was just dosed properly. But it was definitely strong.


 Yes - also running his tren E at 400mg and a tren A kickstart for 4 weeks at 100mg EOD.

Think I'm going to trenned out :lol:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Obviously there's gonna be hype, it's cheap and from the reviews, good. I don't see the problem. People are bound to spread the word when there's good cheap gear out there. If the producer of the gear has any sense it'll stay good and cheap. it can only be a good thing for us.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Yes - also running his tren E at 400mg and a tren A kickstart for 4 weeks at 100mg EOD.
> 
> Think I'm going to trenned out :lol:


 Almost certainly gassed out with the lady


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> I ordered some var from them. might use it in a cut at some point.... :lol:
> 
> if it's good though I'll place a bulk order and play it by ear from there.
> 
> Could be good, could be s**t, interesting to find out none the less considering its popped up in a matter of days and suddenly everybody wants some, the main draw to it for me is the price......


 Probs best to get stocked now while they fresh of the press. Before they under dose n disappear like a lot of ugls


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

I have just ordered some Winny to go in my stack in a few weeks so will do a review on it when I get it.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> Probs best to get stocked now while they fresh of the press. Before they under dose n disappear like a lot of ugls


 Fair point, but I can bulk order from a lot of places, I can also go on holiday to Egypt :lol:

would rather make sure it's good then order, I can see them lasting a few months at least.......


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Fair point, but I can bulk order from a lot of places, I can also go on holiday to Egypt :lol:
> 
> would rather make sure it's good then order, I can see them lasting a few months at least.......


 Just let us know when you do go to Egypt eh.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sen said:


> Just let us know when you do go to Egypt eh.


 When I have the $$ spare I'm off. I'll start a thread on it. :lol:

Sometime later this year.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> I have just ordered some Winny to go in my stack in a few weeks so will do a review on it when I get it.


 Can i ask if you have always used wc and got great results with it youve switched at a risk during prep???

Seems absolutely crazy to me


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Can i ask if you have always used wc and got great results with it youve switched at a risk during prep???
> 
> Seems absolutely crazy to me


 I have not switched. I have added mast and tren in.

I have not changed my base stack and adding in some winnie, dropping a ml of test out and adding in 2ml of mast and 1ml of tren is not going to have a negative effect!

I lost 5lbs over night when the extra ml of NP Tren kicked in lol!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> I have not switched. I have added mast and tren in.
> 
> I have not changed my base stack and adding in some winnie, dropping a ml of test out and adding in 2ml of mast and 1ml of tren is not going to have a negative effect!
> 
> I lost 5lbs over night when the extra ml of NP Tren kicked in lol!


 Ok mate ive just picked up bits abd pieces and thought you had switched labs


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Ok mate ive just picked up bits abd pieces and thought you had switched labs


 No mate just adding extra in.

Dropped test back to eliminate any water

Added Tren for awesomeness

and the same for mast


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I ordered last night and paid and got tracking codes today so should be here in the morning, got myself some test e, mast p, tren a, and var, looking forward to seeing how it goes!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Just an update, no email but I checked their site and have tracking, delivery is en route.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> When I have the $$ spare I'm off. I'll start a thread on it. :lol:
> 
> Sometime later this year.


 More importantly tell us if you make it back!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> More importantly tell us if you make it back!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Wallis (Apr 11, 2016)

I've just ordered some of there test e for my first cycle. Missed the last delivery today so it's getting sent out Tuesday. Think he posts twice a week by the sounds of it.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

just had an email with tracking order :thumb


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Any pics of this lab everyones sucking off?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> Any pics of this lab everyones sucking off?


 There is some on the thread......


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> There is some on the thread......


 Cheers buddy just seen.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> Cheers buddy just seen.


 No problem mate....... join in and suck away!!!!!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Ordered some winny


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Bound to be.. I'm sure someone will pipe up to say how amazing it is pretty soon.


 I'm on their test And tren ATM and it's definitely legit so far


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Started using them recently. Can't comment on potency of gear as only been a couple weeks but they are very good with delivery and communication very well priced aswell


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Why's everyone going on about the amazing price?

It's fairly average for standard labs

Pretty expensive if its straight from source

I used to get Infiniti cheaper


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Why's everyone going on about the amazing price?
> 
> It's fairly average for standard labs
> 
> ...


 Were you buying in bulk?

4 prop, 4 mast p, 4 tren a - £(a very reasonable sum  ) ... Show me another site where you can get that? And they resond to emails quickly, and they send quickly when they say they will... I'm calling bullshit on this one. Show me another site.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

sammym said:


> Were you buying in bulk?
> 
> 4 prop, 4 mast p, 4 tren a - .. Show me another site where you can get that? And they resond to emails quickly, and they send quickly when they say they will... I'm calling bullshit on this one. Show me another site.


 Can't talk about price bud although what you mentioned does seem cheap

But i had a quick look on the site an prices are similar or £5 more than i got infiniti off a reseller

Most labs ive seen apart from the big names have started with a 3 much like half of this? Unless im missing something

Phones dyingbut will have a proper look at the site later to make sure


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Can't talk about price bud although what you mentioned does seem cheap
> 
> But i had a quick look on the site an prices are similar or £5 more than i got infiniti off a reseller
> 
> ...


 I'm just a customer.

But they have offers on there page. Huge big adverts. They are running a few.

The prices are cheaper than MOST people can get gear for. If you buy in bulk it's cheaper - but it says that on the site as well. If you order more than 5/10 there are discounts. I don't mind. But they are pretty cheap.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sammym said:


> Were you buying in bulk?
> 
> 4 prop, 4 mast p, 4 tren a - ££££... Show me another site where you can get that? And they resond to emails quickly, and they send quickly when they say they will... I'm calling bullshit on this one. Show me another site.


 Stating prices mate......... might want to edit.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

sammym said:


> I'm just a customer.
> 
> But they have offers on there page. Huge big adverts. They are running a few.
> 
> The prices are cheaper than MOST people can get gear for. If you buy in bulk it's cheaper - but it says that on the site as well. If you order more than 5/10 there are discounts. I don't mind. But they are pretty cheap.


 Just had another look an it is pretty cheap

Think it was the tren E that i noticed mainly ans took prices from that

Pity I've only git 1 cycle left before power PCT and already have half my gear!


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

sammym said:


> Were you buying in bulk?
> 
> 4 prop, 4 mast p, 4 tren a - £(a very reasonable sum  ) ... Show me another site where you can get that? And they resond to emails quickly, and they send quickly when they say they will... I'm calling bullshit on this one. Show me another site.


 I can get AP cheaper than Taylormade 

Just sayin!


----------



## cell-tech (Sep 14, 2013)

Is the delivery packaging discreet? Planning to order it to my work and don't want a box labeled steroids on it lol.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mildo said:


> I can get AP cheaper than Taylormade
> 
> Just sayin!


 Well you're a w**ker then!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

cell-tech said:


> Is the delivery packaging discreet? Planning to order it to my work and don't want a box labeled steroids on it lol.


 Considering it is an illegal market I would doubt it very much......... It will arrive in a brown box or envelope depending on how much you order usually.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Well you're a w**ker then!


 Only on the nights my wife is working


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mildo said:


> Only on the nights my wife is working


 Always an excuse for a good old tug......


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> sidering it is an illegal market I would doubt it very much......... It will arrive in a brown box or envelope depending on how much you order usually


 LOL - dude it comes in a white jiffy bag! There is no way you could tell from the outside... From the packages I've had.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sammym said:


> LOL - dude it comes in a white jiffy bag! There is no way you could tell from the outside... From the packages I've had.


 Why are you quoting me? lol

@cell-tech


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> How on earth has an unknown lab raised so much attention without any real pushing.


 Discreet forum advertising......


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Why are you quoting me? lol
> 
> @cell-tech


 I got the wrong person but you tagged the correct one. The guy should know my ones do not scream steroids. Last order has printed labels. Looks like any sort of professional eBay package.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sammym said:


> I got the wrong person but you tagged the correct one. The guy should know my ones do not scream steroids. Last order has printed labels. Looks like any sort of professional eBay package.


 Pretty much, certainly I have not seen a bio-hazard symbol on any of my packages before either..... :lol:


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Discreet forum advertising......


 Its not even discreet.

Its being pushed hard as fuk on other forums by certain ppl.

This reminds me of cambridge, ppl were jizzing all over them at first. Time will tell.

And to be completely honest, there are lots of good long established labs out there but for some reason ppl hear some hype and buy a load of product that is relativly unknown!


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

varman said:


> Its not even discreet.
> 
> Its being pushed hard as fuk on other forums by certain ppl.
> 
> ...


 Pretty much. I'm not hopping on the bandwagon


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Nara said:


> Pretty much. I'm not hopping on the bandwagon


 I have doubts as well mate I'm waiting for reviews to come in. I blast and cruise I'm going to switch to shot esters for my blasts now. You know if it any good or not that way.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

varman said:


> Its not even discreet.
> 
> Its being pushed hard as fuk on other forums by certain ppl.
> 
> ...


 It's just the intrigue of it...... Lol


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I ordered some var from them. might use it in a cut at some point.... :lol:
> 
> if it's good though I'll place a bulk order and play it by ear from there.
> 
> Could be good, could be s**t, interesting to find out none the less considering its popped up in a matter of days and suddenly everybody wants some, the main draw to it for me is the price......


 sorry can't delete


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

It's very rare for a brand new lab to put out bad gear initially, otherwise what would be the point.

Now whether it continues like this, that's a completely different story and most don't.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Mildo said:


> I can get AP cheaper than Taylormade [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_tongue.png&key=a3d0215de380b7549220b0779bd5f2276f35137fcc178ca2c594b9c6e5e3ed4b[/IMG]
> 
> Just sayin!


 Yep buddy but except tren

Best S


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Drogon said:


> sorry can't delete


 I accept your apology.

For future reference....... hold CTRL and press Z. Sorted.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Just seen postie driving around my neighbourhood hopefully the b4stard decides to ring my buzzer rather than just do a slip with the usual post and make me go to post office.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> Yep buddy but except tren
> 
> Best S


 Aswell as 

Morning S

Best M


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> Yep buddy but except tren
> 
> Best S


 The f**k are you getting alpha that cheap from!? Lol


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

mrwright said:


> The f**k are you getting alpha that cheap from!? Lol


 Sign me up too if you are getting that cheap


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Having seen the prices I'm tempted even though im stocked up for what I need for my cruise and next blast lol.


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

I need some mast p very soon!!

I'm currently running test p and tren A from a different lab but my source can't get hold of any decent mast p for a few weeks


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Benny_01 said:


> How you guys finding this source? Google?
> 
> I need some mast p very soon!!
> 
> I'm currently running test p and tren A from a different lab but my source can't get hold of any decent mast p for a few weeks


 Can can't ask that question... So I'd edit it. But it doesn't take a genius to find them does it. There is a photo in this thread that helps you...

That being said - as others have said, there are other labs around. I'm going to guess you are new to masp prop. So it might be better for you to try a well known lab as you won't know if it's any good or not. Personally I havn't used the mast prop (nor to I plan on doing do) so can't say if it's any good.


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Relatively new yeah, I've cycled a few times to be honest but only recently Started taking things seriously!

Thanks for the heads up man! Ile watch my wording in future


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Just ordered some Deca for my next bulk

Best be good!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

mrwright said:


> Just ordered some Deca for my next bulk
> 
> Best be good!


 Looks like we are all stocking up lol.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

I hope this lab is still good by the time I get my back dated money so I can order some lol.

Knowing my luck it will either be gone or under dosed by then haha.

Test E Mast E Deca some orals maybe some Tren A ( even tho I hate tren lol ) fingers crossed I get lucky soon lol.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just got my anavar ,

its in capsules !! Lol how do you half one of them !


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mikel123 said:


> Just got my anavar ,
> 
> its in capsules !! Lol how do you half one of them !


 Why would you want to half one ?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> Just got my anavar ,
> 
> its in capsules !! Lol how do you half one of them !


 Did they say it was tabs? If so kick off and ask for your money back.

The "direct" site - says "capsules" though, so i'm not really sure what you expected. And as has been said - why on earth would you want to half 50mg???


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Why would you want to half one ?


 Only want 50 a day lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tbh I never even thought to look lol


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> Only want 50 a day lol


 If they are the ones I'm looking at they are 50mg you donut. lol So you don't need to half anything.

That being said - it will be interesting to see the test results.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

sammym said:


> If they are the ones I'm looking at they are 50mg you donut. lol So you don't need to half anything.
> 
> That being said - it will be interesting to see the test results.


 Yes they are indeed 50mg lol why would you want to half them Mikel123 ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Yes they are indeed 50mg lol why would you want to half them Mikel123 ?


 I'm guessing he's thinking of splitting due to half life or something,not that I know what the half life is lol


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm guessing he's thinking of splitting due to half life or something,not that I know what the half life is lol


 I think its 9 hours half life not 100% on that tho.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> I think its 9 hours half life not 100% on that tho.


 When I take orals I normally take half in the morning and half at dinner time


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> When I take orals I normally take half in the morning and half at dinner time


 Depending on dosage I do too but sometimes ive took full dose on a morning like a pre workout and not noticed any diference


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> Do you think it makes a lot of difference? I can't be bothered cutting them


 Probably not tbh


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So the Var came through, it's in capsules so it would imply it was cheaply made (no press). Still though, the dosages of the active ingredient could still be spot on, don't think you can slate a lab simply on packaging. Will not be trying these for a while but here are some pics.......... arrived today.

View attachment IMG_0588.JPG


@Drogon When you running the labmax? Have you received the same product? Would be good to have some input before I order anything else. 

View attachment IMG_0589.JPG


----------



## Energy3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> So the Var came through, it's in capsules so it would imply it was cheaply made (no press). Still though, the dosages of the active ingredient could still be spot on, don't think you can slate a lab simply on packaging. Will not be trying these for a while but here are some pics.......... arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 125824
> 
> ...


 They could come in pink caps as long as it's the biz we all wouldn't care :thumb

hope it all goes well I start tomorrow


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

@Quackerz is it just the pic or are the capsules not fully clicked together?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Energy3 said:


> They could come in pink caps as long as it's the biz we all wouldn't care :thumb
> 
> hope it all goes well I start tomorrow


 You starting a log with it? Would be interesting to see how it goes. What did you order BTW?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mcrewe123 said:


> @Quackerz is it just the pic or are the capsules not fully clicked together?


 Did not see that, I'll check........ BRB......


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> So the Var came through, it's in capsules so it would imply it was cheaply made (no press). Still though, the dosages of the active ingredient could still be spot on, don't think you can slate a lab simply on packaging. Will not be trying these for a while but here are some pics.......... arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 125824
> 
> ...


 Package has arrived at home but I'm not there.

Just waiting on the labmax to arrive. Probably next weekend tbh mate.


----------



## Energy3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> You starting a log with it? Would be interesting to see how it goes. What did you order BTW?


 I will do a log on weight increases weekly can't be f**ked trying to do bloods in Thailand

meals I can put up so that will be a good indicator as my diet won't change much im just going to up my good fats only weak spot in diet at the moment

gona run twice weekly injection with totals for the week

Dbol 30mg ed and possibly 50mg oxy ed as that's the Cambridge crap

750mg test e p/w

400mg eq p/w

200mg deca p/w


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Package has arrived at home but I'm not there.
> 
> Just waiting on the labmax to arrive. Probably next weekend tbh mate.


 Perfect, cheers mate.



mcrewe123 said:


> @Quackerz is it just the pic or are the capsules not fully clicked together?


 The capsules are fully clicked together, nothing leaking from them, sides just bent out slightly, I had two of them.

View attachment IMG_0590.JPG




Energy3 said:


> I will do a log on weight increases weekly can't be f**ked trying to do bloods in Thailand
> 
> meals I can put up so that will be a good indicator as my diet won't change much im just going to up my good fats only weak spot in diet at the moment
> 
> ...


 Will be good to see how you get on.......


----------



## Energy3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks mate. I shall let you all know I'm not missing anything so it's on point :thumb


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

sammym said:


> If they are the ones I'm looking at they are 50mg you donut. lol So you don't need to half anything.
> 
> That being said - it will be interesting to see the test results.


 I know but what to split the dose


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Mikel123 said:


> I know but what to split the dose


 Hand, meet face!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mildo said:


> Hand, meet face!


 And face meet hand........ They seem perfect for each other. :lol:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> And face meet hand........ They seem perfect for each other. :lol:


 Seems perfect for mikel123 :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mildo said:


> Seems perfect for mikel123 :lol:


 https://uk.match.com/unlogged/landing/2016/03/04/hpv-belowthefold-video-3steps-geo-psc?klid=6604&ktid=0

I'm sure he can find a right or even maybe a left hand for his face on here if he gets lucky......... :lol:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> https://uk.match.com/unlogged/landing/2016/03/04/hpv-belowthefold-video-3steps-geo-psc?klid=6604&ktid=0
> 
> I'm sure he can find a right or even maybe a left hand for his face on here if he gets lucky......... :lol:


 Lmao :lol:


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> I know but what to split the dose


 Should have said mate!!!

Get a pair of scissors and cut them all in half! Then you will have 100 25mg capsules! :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Mikel123 said:


> I know but what to split the dose


 How come? There's no benefit to it, you're better off taking the full dose around training time.


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Anything thats 50mg caps or tablets worries me, does it not scream under dosed to you? You should only need between 15-30mg a day of anavar for good results


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Benny_01 said:


> Anything thats 50mg caps or tablets worries me, does it not scream under dosed to you? You should only need between 15-30mg a day of anavar for good results


 Not everyone tolerates the same doses as some need more than others


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah true!! I've not come across any decent anavar for ages though nor do I no anybody else who has come across any decent anavar it's a shame really


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

I got some AP a few years ago since then nothing


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Benny_01 said:


> I got some AP a few years ago since then nothing


 I've got some AP Var waiting to use on the last 8 weeks of this cut. Running their mast p and Tren at the moment too. Lovely


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Mildo said:


> I've got some AP Var waiting to use on the last 8 weeks of this cut. Running their mast p and Tren at the moment too. Lovely


 You lucky man, I can't get hold of any AP yet I know a source who's getting little bits in but nothing major yet


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

cell-tech said:


> Is the delivery packaging discreet? Planning to order it to my work and don't want a box labeled steroids on it lol.


 Comes in a bubble padded brown envelope


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Mildo said:


> Seems perfect for mikel123 :lol:


 Im confused ? Lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> How come? There's no benefit to it, you're better off taking the full dose around training time.


 Yeah , tbh might just try at at 100 for a few days

taken 100 today , don't know if it's a placebo but I feel full as anything


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mikel123 said:


> Im confused ? Lol


 You could always take it out the cap and just snort half. That's what I do.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> So the Var came through, it's in capsules so it would imply it was cheaply made (no press). Still though, the dosages of the active ingredient could still be spot on, don't think you can slate a lab simply on packaging. Will not be trying these for a while but here are some pics.......... arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 125825
> 
> ...


 Well if there was anyone who didn't know the website they do now. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

MrLulz said:


> Well if there was anyone who didn't know the website they do now. :lol:


 f**k, I'm deleting it now, anyone who keeps it up does no at their own risk and I accept no responsibility. 

Cheers for pointing out that I am a t**t.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> f**k, I'm deleting it now, anyone who keeps it up does no at their own risk and I accept no responsibility.
> 
> Cheers for pointing out that I am a t**t.


 I've made the same mistake. Nobody has picked up on it.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> I've made the same mistake. Nobody has picked up on it.


 lol maybe they did it on purpose as easy marketing. good idea.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> I've made the same mistake. Nobody has picked up on it.


 Well I deleted mine........



zyphy said:


> lol maybe they did it on purpose as easy marketing. good idea.


 I'm thinking the same thing TBH.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

zyphy said:


> lol maybe they did it on purpose as easy marketing. good idea.


 What happened exactly? Lol


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> What happened exactly? Lol


 New lab put their url on some packaging. It's suspected they did this to increase sales and drive customers to their website. This was possibly their intention.

Lol.

We are still waiting to see if the var is any good. So far those who have used the stuff have not had a complaint. And those who have spoken to the guy(s) have said they were professional and good. But some people do not like this and think a conspiracy is going on. They also probably question the moon landings and think the cia have aliens at Area 51.

Some people think everyone should rush in because the guy or guys are going to work hard to create a good brand only to the rip people off. This is how things happen...

finally its its suspected by some that the lab is actually Infiniti rehashed. The lack of pill press is a very clever guise to fool the unsuspecting into not realising this.

All I know is I liked the tren.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

sammym said:


> New lab put their url on some packaging. It's suspected they did this to increase sales and drive customers to their website. This was possibly their intention.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...


 I lold hard at the moon landing lol. Btw thanks mate, I didn't realize what they were on about. Btw yes the URL may actually be a marketing strategy... The Infiniti stuff? Why would Infiniti create another name when they have such a good rep already lol


----------



## Energy3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Just pinned 3ml of Taylormade all good smooth no issues so far so good

:thumb


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Benny_01 said:


> I got some AP a few years ago since then nothing


 There is plenty of correctly dosed anavar if you know where to look.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> f**k, I'm deleting it now, anyone who keeps it up does no at their own risk and I accept no responsibility. [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]
> 
> Cheers for pointing out that I am a t**t.


 I did this for you.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> I did this for you.


 My bad. Won't happen again. Cheers.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Test if Taylor will be if it allows me cruise on the test e. 1ml e14d should see me slightly above range if dosed correctly


 Why e14d mate? Wouldn't it be better to do 0.5ml e7d... For me it's always been better. When I go over 10 days I start feeling it


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Well I was gonna be doing it with sus as got pharma sus and I'm gyno prone so thought 1ml e14d of that be spot on, see what u mean with test e though maybe 0.5 e7d be better idea, thanks for pointing that out


 It shouldn't make a difference theoretically... But for me it does. Let me know mate. Btw re the brand I was defo very good on 100mg/week some time ago. I'd be disappointed if you find it not to be the case.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Keep us updated


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Took 50mg of their Anavar PWO today, possibly just a placebo effect but I had a pretty nice fu**ing pump. :lol:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Surprised no1 lab max it yet. Seems 99% of ukm regular users have ordered off their site in last 3-5 days lol


 I think @Drogon said he was going to when his order arrives.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> I think @Drogon said he was going to when his order arrives.


 Yeah he said so mate. Curious to see the results. From what I know it may also be dianabol lol, as I never tried it. Anavar is always a tricky test for labs... A lot don't actually put Anavar in their Anavar.



RoidsR-us said:


> Going off on tangent here what's a normal dose of superdrol


 Normal dose is probably 20/30mg?? Btw I see people getting intxocated af on just 20mg...


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Might get some of that for my winter bulk that's gonna end up being end of summer bulk I don't want come off lol


 Lol. Superdrol is very potent apparently. Again, I've not tried their SD... But for sure it can't be worse that some online clone s**t. Cheaper too. Atm I'm very curious to see about the var.

If anyone is interested I'm gonna use their Winny soon. But I don't know tbh if anyone is interested in Winny...


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Going off on tangent here what's a normal dose of superdrol


 20mg for 4 weeks if it's legit.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

mrwright said:


> The f**k are you getting alpha that cheap from!? Lol


 How many freebies you got for that?lol

S


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I think @Drogon said he was going to when his order arrives.





Tren's physique said:


> Yeah he said so mate. Curious to see the results. From what I know it may also be dianabol lol, as I never tried it. Anavar is always a tricky test for labs... A lot don't actually put Anavar in their Anavar.
> 
> Normal dose is probably 20/30mg?? Btw I see people getting intxocated af on just 20mg...


 Hopefully next weekend fellas.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> I ****in love their site the service is fantastic


 Yeah they're pretty fast. I noticed that too. I hope they keep the standards on this level.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Was Gonna try either gentech tren but may give this brand a try instead now


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Just hope the product is good


 What did you buy mate? Sdrol right? I think so... I mean... You can't fake sdrol. Like you can't fake tren and hope people don't recognize it.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

@DLTBB Taken you're word and grabbed their last anavar. How much you running atm?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> @DLTBB Taken you're word and grabbed their last anavar. How much you running atm?


 So far 50mg, had a cracking pump today w/ no insulin. May taper up to 100mg after a while as my tolerance for orals is pretty good and I'm running TUDCA.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Tren's physique said:


> Lol. Superdrol is very potent apparently. Again, I've not tried their SD... But for sure it can't be worse that some online clone s**t. Cheaper too. Atm I'm very curious to see about the var.
> 
> If anyone is interested I'm gonna use their Winny soon. But I don't know tbh if anyone is interested in Winny...


 Keep us updated on how the winny is please mate. More reviews the better.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Flipper said:


> Keep us updated on how the winny is please mate. More reviews the better.


 OK i'll do mate.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Cruise on new lab lol why not
> 
> View attachment 125980


 Keep us updated mate


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Just had these turn up. Quality packaging as always, clean and smooth looking. Can't wait to bang some more in


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

BoomTime said:


> Just had these turn up. Quality packaging as always, clean and smooth looking. Can't wait to bang some more in
> 
> View attachment 125981


 Really looking forward to starting the mast. Never ran mast at a decent dosage solo, tempted to put tren off till later in the year and get more mast in.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Had 1ml pharma sus last Tuesday so leaving it another week then will do 1ml of this e14d. Will get bloods done Aswel I expect 25-40nmo/l on a dose like that if dosed accurate


 Didn't you accept my advice of doing 0.5ml e7d? Lol


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Id end up doing 0.7-0.8 e7d if did that lol.


 Why mate?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So what's happened to infiniti?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> So what's happened to infiniti?


 I'm sure, as you know, very well... mate, they have put out bunk gear before.

and despite recently sorting themselves out, aren't to be trusted now.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

RoidsR-us said:


> I've used their tren e 200mg only and rate that. Can't comment on the rest though.


 I second this, bloody potent. Never sweated so much in my life.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I've pinned 3ml of both there mast p and test e, smooth as silk, tren starts early next week, so far so good


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I have been using all their gear for years, in fact, I have never even used another lab they are so good!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> I'm looking forward to system clearing in another week so can actually have 8 hours sleep.


 w**ker, I'm just getting the trensominia now...........


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Started the anavar today. Will report back, updates in my log as well.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Anyone tried their dnp?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

S123 said:


> Anyone tried their dnp?


 On it now. 400mg doing the job.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> On it now. 400mg doing the job.


 how is your experience on it, bad lethargy and sweats etc?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> So what's happened to infiniti?


 This is not infiniti


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

S123 said:


> how is your experience on it, bad lethargy and sweats etc?


 Of course lol it is dnp. In bed now back of my knees and shins are soaking I've a towel on the pillow which will need change through the night and I'll wake up and drink 1 liter of water between now at 0600


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> Of course lol it is dnp. In bed now back of my knees and shins are soaking I've a towel on the pillow which will need change through the night and I'll wake up and drink 1 liter of water between now at 0600


 living the dream hahahaha


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

S123 said:


> living the dream hahahaha


 I've half a bottle of talc on my balls to try mitigate the sweat lol


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> I've half a bottle of talc on my balls to try mitigate the sweat lol


 sleep with an ice pack instead of a hot water bottle :thumb


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Drogon said:


> I'm sure, as you know, very well... mate, they have put out bunk gear before.
> 
> and despite recently sorting themselves out, aren't to be trusted now.


 Iv not been around mate so I don't know. I saw a lab tested their tren e 200 coming in.at 230+mg though.

So did it eventually come out that the "fake" infiniti was actually infiniti all along?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv not been around mate so I don't know. I saw a lab tested their tren e 200 coming in.at 230+mg though.
> 
> So did it eventually come out that the "fake" infiniti was actually infiniti all along?


 havent been around for a while, resurfaces about the same time as this new lab and has seen a lab test of their tren which is overdosed.

got it


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

ILLBehaviour said:


> havent been around for a while, resurfaces about the same time as this new lab and has seen a lab test of their tren which is overdosed.
> 
> got it


 I believe the lab test of the tren he is referring to is for Infiniti not tailormade mate.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ILLBehaviour said:


> havent been around for a while, resurfaces about the same time as this new lab and has seen a lab test of their tren which is overdosed.
> 
> got it


 All I know of Taylor made is that I saw a post on fb about the whole cap and rubbers coming off when trying to decap. I wouldn't use this lab when triumph are now back. Let me guess, Im triumph aswell :lol: :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Mind over matter, if you don't mind it doesn't matter


 Is that Gandhi? What's up with the DNP apart from the user manual? Lol


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Drogon said:


> I'm sure, as you know, very well... mate, they have put out bunk gear before.
> 
> and despite recently sorting themselves out, aren't to be trusted now.


 I've just finished their Test 500 (blue tops & hologram) and seemed gtg.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> All I know of Taylor made is that I saw a post on fb about the whole cap and rubbers coming off when trying to decap. I wouldn't use this lab when triumph are now back. Let me guess, Im triumph aswell :lol: :lol:


 I guess only you would know the answer to that one :thumb


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> Don't know if it's ghandi I never had pleasure of meeting him in person. DNP stands for do not purchase, some woman who's daughter died from having like 3G a day of it was on tv preaching about it.


 3G of paracetamol would suck too!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> All I know of Taylor made is that I saw a post on fb about the whole cap and rubbers coming off when trying to decap. I wouldn't use this lab when triumph are now back. Let me guess, Im triumph aswell :lol: :lol:


 No comment


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> All I know of Taylor made is that I saw a post on fb about the whole cap and rubbers coming off when trying to decap. I wouldn't use this lab when triumph are now back. Let me guess, Im triumph aswell :lol: :lol:


 You still selling gear on fb? :whistling:


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> You still selling gear on fb? [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=2489fed51e163f5322d7a374e199ae988521584474c5c731db2a34783aa96d4b[/IMG]


 Boom!

Straight to the point lol

Morning buddy

Best S


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Don't know if it's ghandi I never had pleasure of meeting him in person. DNP stands for do not purchase, some woman who's daughter died from having like 3G a day of it was on tv preaching about it.


 The very reason I do not rate the stuff and would never take it. This another recent death?


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just received a vile of tren e and a vile of test e from taylor made, ordered and paid by 2pm yesterday and its just turned up! Awesome!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Only 52 deaths in almost 90 years. More chance of dying eating a kebab


 How many people eat kebabs compared to DNP lel


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

RoidsR-us said:


> Don't know if it's ghandi I never had pleasure of meeting him in person. DNP stands for do not purchase, some woman who's daughter died from having like 3G a day of it was on tv preaching about it.


 What the good f**k would you take 3g a day for. Idiot deserved to die as did zyzz. Over 750-800mg is asking for it.

Dnp is a great med in my opnion. I love it.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

RoidsR-us said:


> It's only 6 tablets it prob wouldn't be as bad as 1 anadrol


 You have any studies to link that 50mg oxy is worse for liver toxicity that 3g paracetamol

Oxy and being toxic is massively over rated


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Only 52 deaths in almost 90 years. More chance of dying eating a kebab


 f**k it, sell it anyway, obviously is not that harmful to anyone.......


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

I take it everyone is happy with the lab so far?. All Deliverys arrived?.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> You still selling gear on fb? :whistling:


 I never did mate. I did read a thread on here about how I was selling gear on Facebook from my personal account with pics of my kids on etc, don't quite know why he would come up with such false statements. Even I'm not brazen enough to do that ffs.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

daztheman86 said:


> I take it everyone is happy with the lab so far?. All Deliverys arrived?.


 Mine arrived. Got told on Thursday it would be sent Friday. Friday afternoon was given a tracking code, arrived Saturday am. Communication was on point, I like that. Good service. Just started the var. Got shin pumps this morning doing incline walking on treadmill.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

RoidsR-us said:


> I get shin pumps from sleeping. Think I best go docs


 I get it only on var or winny. To the point it can become almost agony to walk.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> I get it only on var or winny. To the point it can become almost agony to walk.


 Interesting.

Keep me updated mate.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Keep me updated mate.


 Will do. No hairs shedding yet either which is a good sign.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Will do. No hairs shedding yet either which is a good sign.


 Wonder how long takes to come on.

Dispatch for my testing kit should be today so yes, this weekend I'll be doing the business (and sending back my blood test).

I have cruised for 6 weeks now.

I only ran 250mg test and 400mg tren for 10 weeks before (and had a massive cruise of 2.5 months before that).

Do you think 6 weeks is long enough?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Wonder how long takes to come on.
> 
> Dispatch for my testing kit should be today so yes, this weekend I'll be doing the business (and sending back my blood test).
> 
> ...


 If your bloods are all in order, you'll be fine. I would say 6-8 is optimal. Some will argue longer/shorter.

The only reason I am extending my blast is because all my results were in range.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

daztheman86 said:


> I take it everyone is happy with the lab so far?. All Deliverys arrived?.


 Received some more mast yesterday after ordering on Friday, Quality service if you ask me.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

IGotTekkers said:


> All I know of Taylor made is that I saw a post on fb about the whole cap and rubbers coming off when trying to decap. I wouldn't use this lab when triumph are now back. Let me guess, Im triumph aswell :lol: :lol:


 Yeah there was some other FB bullshit. Obv not even the dumbest gear-maker on earth would not control the capping. Especially when it's done with a machine... How can it go wrong?

Just lol


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

daztheman86 said:


> I take it everyone is happy with the lab so far?. All Deliverys arrived?.


 Yes, I've ordered some Winny as I told previously. It took longer than usual at the custom (just two days) as I don't live in England. They were already offering to reship (for free), but then it got unlocked by the custom.

Tbh I think the delivery and communication is the strong point with this lab. Obv at the moment, I hope they keep this standards.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Most epic lab push in a good few years going on here at UK-M, and no MOD intervention. Hmm.. :rolleye:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Tren's physique said:


> Yeah there was some other FB bullshit. Obv not even the dumbest gear-maker on earth would not control the capping. Especially when it's done with a machine... How can it go wrong?
> 
> Just lol


 It does happen to be fair, just means not enough pressure applied


----------



## The Lanes (Jul 22, 2013)

Just hope they don't start pushing out bunk stuff in the next few months once they've made a name for themselves


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

The Lanes said:


> Just hope they don't start pushing out bunk stuff in the next few months once they've made a name for themselves


 We'll see mate. Start to despair before it happens is just pointless...


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

The Lanes said:


> Just hope they don't start pushing out bunk stuff in the next few months once they've made a name for themselves


 could happen who knows. best to cash in whilst its still hot lol


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Tren's physique said:


> We'll see mate. Start to despair before it happens is just pointless...


 So bored of you now!! Already admitted know lab owner... Poo poo any negative comment... Tell everyone it's amazing. Go away! Mods sort it out UKM is rapidly going down hill.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Zangief said:


> So bored of you now!! Already admitted know lab owner... Poo poo any negative comment... Tell everyone it's amazing. Go away! Mods sort it out UKM is rapidly going down hill.


 Just ban me lol. I'm mr. No one on here.

It would take me a week to recreate an account and get to the same rep... Yeah I know the lab owner and I can't stand people talking s**t, basing themselves on nothing. Like you, in example.

It seems like I'm not the only one satisfied here... Maybe I just say how things really are? Because I also know more than what a lot of other people know? If the lab goes s**t I'll be the first one to stop using it (as I don't get my gear for free anyway...), as I don't see the point in using something bad just because you know who makes it.

Just ban me anyway... I don't care...


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Tren's physique said:


> Yes, I've ordered some Winny as I told previously. It took longer than usual at the custom (just two days) as I don't live in England. They were already offering to reship (for free), but then it got unlocked by the custom.
> 
> Tbh I think the delivery and communication is the strong point with this lab. Obv at the moment, I hope they keep this standards.


 What country you in bro?


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone bought their dianabol? Thinking of giving it a try.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Zangief said:


> *So bored of you now*!! Already admitted know lab owner... Poo poo any negative comment... Tell everyone it's amazing. Go away! Mods sort it out UKM is rapidly going down hill.


 Sod off then


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Just picked a huge haul of bits from TM I put a big order in for the off season  pics to follow.

Ordered on Monday here yesterday (missed the posty)

bang on service again.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Placed another order yesterday for more mast and superdrol, dispatched yesterday and due for delivery today, hope the gear is as good as the service!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Ordered this lot on Monday came yesterday and I missed the posty.

Not the hyge!


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Ordered this lot on Monday came yesterday and I missed the posty.
> 
> Not the hyge!
> 
> View attachment 126087


 Let me know how that growth is serving you bud

Price is tempting me

Best S


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Enough I think


----------

